# Italian knife fighting page



## knifefencing (Apr 6, 2015)

Italian Knife Fencing Facebook

This page is dedicated to the italian tradition of knife fighting.
In this new page u will find videos,photos and events of this beautiful art


----------



## Transk53 (Apr 6, 2015)

Interesting stuff. Thanks for sharing


----------



## knifefencing (Apr 6, 2015)

Thank u Transk53....It s a new page but I will continuos to update


----------

